# Tarpon video



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

- Found this on another board & wanted to share.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

2cool thanks for the vid


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Which fisherman was you Dawg good video 4 sure.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Which fisherman was you Dawg good video 4 sure.


One day I will get back down there, but not me in video.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, that video was awesome. Everything about that was just cool, from the footage to the editing. I just got into inshore fly fishing about a year ago and that video was some good inspiration to permanently put the conventional tackle down and start being more serious about fly fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

That is the stuff dreams are made of. thanks


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

Very cool ...... I WANT TO GO!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome.....just awesome....


----------

